# If you're looking to buy a Burstner Elegance i810 READ THIS!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

If anyone has been considering buying a Burstner Elegance i810G then you may be interested to know that our previous 2010 Burstner Elegance i810G is just about to be put up for sale at Camper UK and I believe it will be on show at their Open Weekend that is being held this coming weekend at their new campsite.

It has done approx 7500 miles (if my memory serves me well) and has just arrived back from Koblenz in Germany after being cured of it's Comfortmatic gearbox problem by Europes Number one Fiat dealer in Europe. They discovered an electrical fault and so it is now been given a clean bill of health.

We love the Elegance and the quality and finish is absolutely superb, as is the innovative interior LED lighting which I just adore and the locker and wardrobe space in this particular layout is extremely generous. As you can tell we are great fans of the Burstner Elegance and had no qualms about getting another one; which I have been informed should be arriving to Camper UK from Germany today. 

It really is a beautiful motorhome finished in the champagne coloured paintwork.

2 x single beds layout

Remote controlled electric drop down double bed over the cab.

Cream Strada leather upholstery

Alde central heating.

Fiat Comfortmatic Auto Gearbox

Garage (door both sides)

External gas BBQ point

Trackstar Tracker Fitted

Vanbitz top of the range Strikeback alarm system fitted with the EXTRA LOUD Devils Wail siren.

Here is a link to the Elegance range: http://www.buerstner.com/uk/motorhomes/integrated_models/elegance.html

May I also point out that the eventual purchaser will be buying from one of the most reliable, reputable and trustworthy dealers in the UK and I know from our own experience, that Camper UK take excellent care of their customers and will always go that extra mile to look after them. :thumbright:

Sue

PS I have no idea what price Camper UK will be selling it for, so unfortunately I cannot answer that question but just give them a call and ask. All I know is that because this fabulous MH was only launched in 2010, you would be hard pressed to find a used one anywhere -so I don't think it will for sale long before someone comes along and grabs it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: If you're looking to buy a Burstner Elegance i810 READ T*



Sonesta said:


> All I know is that because this fabulous MH was only launched in 2010, you would be hard pressed to find a used one anywhere


RS Motorhomes >> LINK << have one! :wink: Yours was a beautiful van, Sue 

Our old Chausson is up for sale at Pullingers >> LINK <<

Gerald


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Does it have a removable steering wheel like mine Sue??? :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Does it have a removable steering wheel like mine Sue??? :lol:
> 
> Ray.


No it doesn't Ray - but what a great security idea ..... tell me more! 

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Sue.
I thought as much..... :lol: :lol: 
My old Hobby does seem to have lots of extra gizmos as well.

Cruise control but I thought yours might have that.
130 watt solar panel.
1800 watt inverter.
Oven and microwave.
Remote GPS.
Auto engine battery charger.

etc, etc, 

I bought it from a guy who lived near Sunderland. Now I'm not saying Sunderland is a bad place but the van not only has a removable steering wheel but TREBLE cab locks and DOUBLE hab door locks.!!

Can't tell you more about the steering wheel but google might.

Ray.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: If you're looking to buy a Burstner Elegance i810 READ T*



Sonesta said:


> If anyone has been considering buying a Burstner Elegance i810G then you may be interested to know that our previous 2010 Burstner Elegance i810G is just about to be put up for sale at Camper UK and I believe it will be on show at their Open Weekend that is being held this coming weekend at their new campsite.
> 
> It has done approx 7500 miles (if my memory serves me well) and has just arrived back from Koblenz in Germany after being cured of it's Comfortmatic gearbox problem by Europes Number one Fiat dealer in Europe. They discovered an electrical fault and so it is now been given a clean bill of health.
> 
> ...


if it was so good how come you sold it


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> if it was so good how come you sold it


She did not sell it. I think you missed Sue's long post about her problems with the auto gearbox. Camper UK eventually replaced it with a brand new one. The one for sale went to Germany and now seems repaired.

Trevor


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trevor darling, 

Thank you for explaining what happened with our Elegance to the polite gentleman. You're a star. 

Love Sue xxx


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

The Gin Palace for sale.  

I wish, lovely vehicle, but way out of my price range, not that i want to change ours.


Sue


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

My pleasure Sue sweetie pie

love n kisses    


Trevor


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

trevorf said:


> My pleasure Sue sweetie pie
> 
> love n kisses    Trevor


Oi, Oi, enough of this or we could get into a smutty thread.

Ray.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Your just jealous Ray :lol: :lol: :lol: 




Trevor


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

For the benefit of Firewood and others who may not know the story here is a link to Sue's post

Sue's auto gearbox problems

Trevor


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for letting me know more on this .i thought it a bit odd after such a good write up on this m/home .


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

firewood said:


> thanks for letting me know more on this .i thought it a bit odd after such a good write up on this m/home .


Glad you feel more enlightened after Trevs helpful post firewood. 

Mind you - I wouldn't say it is that odd for someone to sell a motorhome or any other material object they have been delighted with, as very often people sell items they love for all manner of reasons and not always because they have been unhappy or dissatisfied with them. For example some people may decide to sell their motorhome because they wish to downsize due to their chidren growing up or they have to give up motorhoming due to health issues, or perhaps they are one of those customers who only ever buy brand new vehicles and buy the latest model every 3 years or so! Therefore, even though they maybe selling or have sold their vehicle they will still be happy to sing it's praises if whilst they owned it they had enjoyed using it.

The Elegance is a beautiful vehicle and we had the option to choose other brands or models but because we were so happy with our previous model we had no hesitations in owning another one!

Thanks for your interest.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Just been sat here thinking and a thought suddenly occurred to me! The brand new 2011 Burstner Ixeo Plus IT 736G that Camper UK kindly loaned us and we have been using since March, will more than likely be coming up for sale within the next week or two also, so if anyone is interested it might be in your best interest to contact Dean at Camper UK and ask.

Again it is a really stunning 4 berth motorhome with a very striking champagne coloured paintwork and everywhere we have been in it people have stopped and commented on what a lovely vehicle it is!

It is the 2 rear single bed layout and with a quick pull on a slideaway centre section which is located above the foldaway steps between the 2 beds, you can conveniently turn it into one massive double plus bed. It has a electrically controlled pull down double bed also, which is cleverly integrated into the ceiling in the lounge/dining area.

Here is a link to some further information about this particular model: http://www.buerstner.com/uk/motorhomes/ixeo_class/ixeo_plus.html

As well as visiting many different places in the UK we recently toured around Ireland in it and the mileage currently stands at 3,090 miles and I am pleased to report that during our travels it has performed faultlessly.

I'm not on commission by the way - I'm just a satisfied Camper UK/Burstner customer who is happy to let any interested members know that there could be a bargain waiting for someone!

Sue


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Shame it's got 2 single beds, front looks great though.

Joe


----------

